# For the PB ESV Users!!!!!!!!



## etexas (Jul 22, 2008)

OK, as most of you know, Cambridge is releasing the ESV, Amazon is now taking pre-orders, the advantage is that if you order now, even if the price goes up for some reason, yours will be honored, also it is a good thing in that as soon as Amazon gets them in they will process and ship them out. The amazon pre-order is a great thing to take advantage of! Someone had a thread asking about good, wide margin Bibles, this WILL be offered in a Wide Margin edition, as well as the wonderful but smaller Pitt Minion. SO, if you like the ESV, get in line! Grace and Peace.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you have any links?


----------



## etexas (Jul 22, 2008)

For some odd reason, I am not able to link it, BUT, if you go to Amazon, search: Cambridge ESV, it will pull up a list of available Cambridge Bibles, but when I did it I had to scroll down a bit to see the Cambridge ESV.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 26, 2008)

Another good source for both the Cambridge and Allan ESV's is Evangelical Bible:

Cambridge ESV Bibles

R.L. Allan ESV, KJV and NIV


----------



## Sonoftheday (Jul 26, 2008)

What is Pitt Minion? It sounds scary!


----------



## etexas (Jul 26, 2008)

Sonoftheday said:


> What is Pitt Minion? It sounds scary!



Refers to a size and font. Cambridge has used it a very long time.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 27, 2008)

etexas said:


> Sonoftheday said:
> 
> 
> > What is Pitt Minion? It sounds scary!
> ...



What's the font size; do you know? Isn't it kind of dinky?


----------



## Grace Alone (Jul 30, 2008)

bookslover said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Sonoftheday said:
> ...



Unfortunately, it is very small font, about 7 pt. or a little less. Here's an article on the Pitt Minion NKJV to give you an idea what the ESV will be like.

Bible Design and Binding: Cambridge Pitt Minion NKJV in Black Goatskin

Janis


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am very excited about the ESV pitt minion in brown goatskin


----------

